# Eastern NC



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm an Eastern NC'er--do we have anyone else?

Adam


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well hello!

We have people dotted throughout NC and SC. There is no large group in any one area, though. I'm sending you a link to our local page here on DB.


----------

